
Genetics and educational attainment in 1.1M individuals - vixen99
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41588-018-0147-3
======
vixen99
[http://www.unz.com/jthompson/journey-of-1-1-million-
miles/](http://www.unz.com/jthompson/journey-of-1-1-million-miles/) offers a
short review.

"The sample size and the quality controls on the data will overcome doubts
about the applicability of the results. That is, I assume that they will (some
readers will wish to avert their eyes) and the excitement of this and similar
papers will influence how we think about intelligence, education and
heritability. It is part of an international effort to identify the biological
causes of cognitive ability. "

